# Hello



## Kirra (May 10, 2013)

Hello. 

I'm not sure you could call me a writer, although I do write, so there is that. I'm mostly a reader who enjoys writing. 

A few random facts:

My favorite classes in college were Early English Novel and 18th Century Literature. I think writers then had something we have lost today. 

I regard Mercedes Lackey as my form of reality television, because I can't find much substance, and yet I preorder almost all of her books. 

I don't understand how people can have a favorite book. When people ask me that question, I always freeze because I come up with at least six. Maybe if it were split between genres and time periods. 

I love libraries. Working in the archives in a library is my dream job. 

I love dogs, but we live in an apartment, so we can't have any. Instead we have an awful cat. She was a stray cat, and my husband decided she needed to be rescued. He spent weeks trying to get her to pay attention to him, and finally caught her. The vet said she was probably between 6 months and a year old. She is in love with him, actively dislikes me, and won't let anyone else see her. 

My life never seems to be normal. I crave boring and predictable, but it never happens. I'm often told that you couldn't make up the things that happen to me. 

I don't know why I decided I want to write again. I wrote awful poetry and half decent fiction as a teenager, then stopped. I majored in English with Technical Writing in college, and am much more comfortable proofreading and editing than creating. But for some reason daily journal writing isn't enough any more, and I want to write. I want to write, and I want to improve my writing, and then I want to write some more. I don't know if I ever want to try to get anything published. Right now, I know that I'm not good enough, and I don't want to subject the world to my attempts.


----------



## Lewdog (May 10, 2013)

Hey there is no reason to be down on yourself.  Everyone can improve and this is a great place to do that.  If you like to read and proofread that's great!  People always need people like you in order to make sure there work is the best it can be.  What's wrong with that?  The best thing you can do here, is write whatever you want and do your best.  Listen to some of the critiques people give, don't take them personally, and keep on writing.  Heck next contest I might hit you up to edit my short story entry!  

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Kirra (May 10, 2013)

Hi Lewdog 

I love proofreading and editing, and when life isn't too crazy I'm usually happy to proofread something for someone, as long as they understand that pointing out grammar mistakes does not mean that I think that all their writing is awful and/or that I hate them as a person. 

I didn't think that I was being down on myself, but I can see how you read it that way. Since I bought my kindle, I've realized how many people self-publish who really shouldn't. Until I have a solid story that I'm willing to attach my name to, I don't even want to think about publishing. Does that make a little more sense?


----------



## Kyle R (May 11, 2013)

Hi, Kirra!

Sounds like you're quite the lover of literature and the writing world already. Now you just need to dive right in and get those creative juices flowing!

The Literary Maneuvers section of the site is quite a popular one. A once-monthly friendly writing competition, with a new panel of volunteer judges for each prompt. You're guaranteed to get feedback, as well as readership, all without the pressure of publication.  Just in case you want to check it out.

I haven't had a cat since I was young, but when I did, he liked me best when I had food. 

Looking forward to seeing you around on the boards! :encouragement:


----------



## Trilby (May 11, 2013)

Kirra said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm mostly a reader who enjoys writing.
> I don't understand how people can have a favorite book. When people ask me that question, I always freeze because I come up with at least six.
> I love libraries. Working in the archives in a library is my dream job.



Hi Kirra! ^^I'd say you are a writer. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ariel (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Kira.  You'll fit right in.


----------



## Kirra (May 11, 2013)

KyleColorado said:


> Hi, Kirra!
> 
> Sounds like you're quite the lover of literature and the writing world already. Now you just need to dive right in and get those creative juices flowing!
> 
> ...



Thanks  The Literary Maneuvers section sounds fun. I'll have to try it. I doubt I could meet the deadline for this month, it looks like it closes on Tuesday, but maybe next month. 

I've tried bribing the cat with food, but it doesn't work too well. She just doesn't like me. We're really just lucky that she adores my husband. Until he rescued her, we don't think she had ever been handled, and she was well past the kitten stage. She wasn't feral, although when he first caught her we weren't positive, but she was a stray (you can't turn a feral cat into a pet. With a stray cat, you have a chance). 

I look forward to being back on the boards. I was around for a while a few years ago, but it was all teenage angst, so even if I remembered my username (I don't) there is no way I would resurrect it


----------



## Kirra (May 11, 2013)

Trilby, thanks  The definitions we all use for "writer" are so varied. At a basic word level if you write, you are a writer, yet we (or at least I) add all sorts of qualifications to the statement. "Only if you're published..." or "Only if you meet certain criteria that have yet to be determined..." 
I love the quote in your signature. Eleanor Roosevelt was quite a woman. 

Amsawtell, thanks  I hope I'll fit in. The only thing to do is to try.


----------



## PiP (May 11, 2013)

Hi Kirra,

Welcome to the Writing Forums.
The Literary Maneuvers challenge is fun...and _err_ challenging! Look forward to reading your entry next month 

PiP


----------



## Kirra (May 11, 2013)

pigletinportugal said:


> Hi Kirra,
> 
> Welcome to the Writing Forums.
> The Literary Maneuvers challenge is fun...and _err_ challenging! Look forward to reading your entry next month
> ...



Thanks  I have no illusions of being in the running, but I firmly believe that when it comes to writing, just doing it is the only way to improve. And if you can get other people to give you feedback, all the better.


----------



## PiP (May 11, 2013)

Hi Kirra,

Last month was the first time I'd entered and I thoroughly enjoyed it. But have to confess I'm struggling with this month's prompt! I personally found feedback from the judges really helpful. The poetry challenge is fun because it is judged by the readers via a poll. This month's theme is Amber.

PiP


----------



## Lewdog (May 11, 2013)

Kirra said:


> Thanks  The Literary Maneuvers section sounds fun. I'll have to try it. I doubt I could meet the deadline for this month, it looks like it closes on Tuesday, but maybe next month.
> 
> I've tried bribing the cat with food, but it doesn't work too well. She just doesn't like me. We're really just lucky that she adores my husband. Until he rescued her, we don't think she had ever been handled, and she was well past the kitten stage. She wasn't feral, although when he first caught her we weren't positive, but she was a stray (you can't turn a feral cat into a pet. With a stray cat, you have a chance).
> 
> I look forward to being back on the boards. I was around for a while a few years ago, but it was all teenage angst, so even if I remembered my username (I don't) there is no way I would resurrect it



Get some treats like Temptations and teach her they are special treats by showing her the bag and shaking it, then asking her if she wants a treat.  Once you give her a couple, and do the same thing a few times, she'll get trained to treat time.  Then the more you do it, the more she will like you.  Also you can try and get a stick with a feather on a string and playing with her.  The more stuff you do like this, the more she will start to like you.  If she doesn't bite or scratch you, try laying down and petting her.  She'll resist for a long time, but eventually she will start to enjoy being petted and you'll end up with a cuddle buddy.

I've had my cat since she was about 3-4 months old.  It was November 2011, so she is about a year and half old.  She already knows when to stop using her claws when I say something, she doesn't claw the furniture she bites off her nails (mostly at night when I'm in bed and it is sooo annoying but it's better than her messing up all the furniture!), she knows when it's treat time, and she sleeps with me in bed 90% of the time and she cuddles up to me on her own now I don't have to bring her to bed with me.  It's all about giving her the right type of attention first, then you can work on discipline stuff.  Good luck!


----------



## Kirra (May 11, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Get some treats like Temptations and teach her they are special treats by showing her the bag and shaking it, then asking her if she wants a treat.  Once you give her a couple, and do the same thing a few times, she'll get trained to treat time.  Then the more you do it, the more she will like you.  Also you can try and get a stick with a feather on a string and playing with her.  The more stuff you do like this, the more she will start to like you.  If she doesn't bite or scratch you, try laying down and petting her.  She'll resist for a long time, but eventually she will start to enjoy being petted and you'll end up with a cuddle buddy.
> 
> I've had my cat since she was about 3-4 months old.  It was November 2011, so she is about a year and half old.  She already knows when to stop using her claws when I say something, she doesn't claw the furniture she bites off her nails (mostly at night when I'm in bed and it is sooo annoying but it's better than her messing up all the furniture!), she knows when it's treat time, and she sleeps with me in bed 90% of the time and she cuddles up to me on her own now I don't have to bring her to bed with me.  It's all about giving her the right type of attention first, then you can work on discipline stuff.  Good luck!



Thank you for the advice! She likes temptations, and I do the whole shake the bag thing, and on a good day she's interested. Most days, she ignores me. 

She doesn't seem to understand the concept of toys. She won't play with the feather on a stick toys, or a laser pointer, or any of the other toys we've tried. She does play with bottle caps, but only if we leave her alone. She doesn't bite or scratch, but most of the time she doesn't want me to pet her. The only exception is when I'm using a heating pad. She loves heat, so she'll cuddle up next to me to be with the heat and let me pet her then. With my husband, she's completely different. The second she sees him she's asking to be petted and cuddled. 

I really think she's just damaged. That's the risk you run when you take a cat who has never been touched or handled. When you adopt from a shelter, even if they were a stray they've been handled some. We talked to several cat rescuers, and they gave us tips on how to help her adjust, but warned us not to get our hopes up too high, because it really is a gamble. She spent the first couple of months we had her hiding, and would only come out for food and to look at my husband. She's more friendly than she was, so I'm hoping that in time she'll relax a little more. If not, well, she's being fed, seems relatively happy, doesn't try to run away, and has been spayed, so she's not adding to the kitten overpopulation.


----------



## Lewdog (May 11, 2013)

Sounds like you just need to keep trying and have lots of patience.  Just keeping trying to give her attention, and eventually she'll start to give in.  She just has to be "reprogrammed."


----------



## stevetaylor67 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Kirra, welcome. Don't put yourself down, it sounds to me like you have plenty of stories worth telling and I look forward to reading them!


----------

